# designing please help.



## newbie101 (Feb 24, 2013)

is there any like softwares that are good for designing slingshots?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry, I can only answer this same topic once a week.

Try the search function, it's been asked multiple times with long and detailed answers.

There's even tutorials on this in the 'Tutorials' section.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Sorry, I can only answer this same topic once a week.


 :rolling:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Sorry, I can only answer this same topic once a week.
> 
> Try the search function, it's been asked multiple times with long and detailed answers.
> 
> There's even tutorials on this in the 'Tutorials' section.


dahm, and the week has just started . . . :huh:


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Look up my posts. U will find thy answer


----------

